# Best flashlight for daily carry



## Biff. (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi all

im ready to invest in a good(utilitarian) torch I can EDC everyday, preferably in slim form. 

I’m not into aesthetics of Hanko, Pele or boss. I just want something I can pull out when needed and not worry about scratches. Have $500 to spend 

any recomendations are appreciated 

thanks 

Victor


----------



## archimedes (Jul 6, 2019)

To get things started here, maybe see what you think about Malkoff and HDS ....

Lots of good choices with that budget


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Jul 6, 2019)

A Mcgizmo Haiku can be had for less then $500, and is an awesome EDC! It feels and carries a bit slimmer too.


----------



## alitd (Jul 6, 2019)

Convoy s2+ or BLF FW3A and you can send me the remaining budget! Really though, without knowing your specific needs, the options are many.


----------

